# PHOTOGRAF MY GOLF G60



## g60forever (Sep 13, 2008)

THANKS


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

Thats a clean engine bay!! Beautiful car!!


----------



## KentGTiKR (Apr 17, 2008)

Man, it looks like it's a new car.


----------



## Nikon Jon (May 2, 2008)

so cleannnnn...


----------



## jetta trek (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: (Nikon Jon)*

Flippin sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (jetta trek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta trek* »_Flippin sweet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

Gorgeous!


----------



## jfg69 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

engine bay pic not showing here? Is it me or is the link down?


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (jfg69)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jfg69* »_engine bay pic not showing here? Is it me or is the link down?

link is down i cant see it either


----------



## Geeked (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

beautiful car, nice tuck


----------



## squeeze (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: (V8Star)*

I hate you!








I've lusted after one of those cars!!!
My syncro Jetta is pale in comparison....(sigh)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GLIbeauty (Oct 9, 2008)

*Re: PHOTOGRAF MY GOLF G60 (g60forever)*

SWEET!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (KentGTiKR)*

try finding another one of those.... wait you can not

this is why i am drooling

mintt car


----------



## MyrtleBeachJettaBoy (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: (35i 2000)*

<---------- green with envy


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

love it!!! and keep the hitch they come in handy!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: PHOTOGRAF MY GOLF G60 (g60forever)*

love your car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

